# How long is Carer's allowance back dated if at all



## JEON50 (2 May 2014)

I will keep this short, my wife was getting carer's allowance for my care for 3 years. After a review over a year ago it was stopped, as I had not been in hospital. She re-applied immediately, it took 11 months for an interview with the inspector. Yes, I ended back up in hospital, with a stroke and a letter came from Longford turning her down again.

The consultant told her to appeal, as he will not let me home now

Question, How long is the appeal process, and will the payment be back dated


----------



## gipimann (2 May 2014)

If an appeal is won, the payment is backdated to the date of the claim application. Appeals can take several months, based on the experience of some posters here on AAM.


----------



## JEON50 (3 May 2014)

Thanks Gipimann, actually it was not an appeal, sorry. My doctors furnished more medical information to Longford.


----------



## gipimann (3 May 2014)

It's probably a review of the claim - they are usually decided faster than appeals.


----------



## JEON50 (4 May 2014)

You know the local inspectors, are really nice. Just decent people. They have feelings, and children themselves. Its not an easy job to say NO, to save money.
Especially when they know the consequences. If I can not go home, my wife can work away to pay for a home. I will be in rehab for at least 36 months,the tax payer can pay €1800 / week


----------

